# BSOD Memory Related



## Nardi (Aug 27, 2011)

I have upgraded from 1 gb to 2 gb of Ram. I have an Averatec 6100 and the manual states that max is 2 gb. After installing the 2 gb, a BSOD appears. When I remove 1 gb, then the laptop is fine.
Any suggestions on stabilizing the systems?
:wave:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the new RAM a 2X2 GB matched pair? 
What are the specs of the new RAM?
Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly causes problems.


----------



## Nardi (Aug 27, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Is the new RAM a 2X2 GB matched pair?
> What are the specs of the new RAM?
> Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly causes problems.


Hello,
I was wondering if the pair must come from same manufacture. The pair I have are different manufacture. C


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Nardi said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if the pair must come from same manufacture. The pair I have are different manufacture. C


If they are two separate manufactures then its not a matched pair.

A matched pair is simply two memory sticks that had their chips cut from the same silicone chip to insure they are of the same quality or "matched" and sold together.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Nardi said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if the pair must come from same manufacture. The pair I have are different manufacture. C


Using a matched pair is not mandatory but not using matched pairs commonly renders the results you are experiencing.


----------



## DAVEJAKE (Aug 31, 2011)

no its just fine and you really don't have any problem, as much your computer supports the memory, that's good for your pc.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

DAVEJAKE said:


> no its just fine and you really don't have any problem, as much your computer supports the memory, that's good for your pc.


All Mobo's do not get along with all brands of RAM. All RAM brands do not get along with all other RAM brands.


----------

